# Dragonlance AGAINST THE DRAGONLORDS: TUESDAY 7pm GMT (2pm ET)



## Libertad (Tuesday at 10:54 PM)

Awesome! I didn't watch the actual liveplay, but seeing the recording on YouTube.

One quick question: what's the name for the music playing in the pre-game introduction of the first 5 minutes?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Yesterday at 6:37 AM)

Giving it a shot watching tonight/tomorrow Russ. I hope it went well for you!


----------

